

Anyone have knowledge or experience with Lyme Disease - sick_as_a_dog

I have always heard about it and never thought it would happen to me.  However, I recently spent a few days in the hospital before they were able to realize the link between a tick bite and my illness.  Any thoughts on how to aggressively tackle this nasty bacteria?
======
mcabral
Lyme Disease and a bad spider bite took my grandfather's life before I was
born. From what I understand, nowadays they treat the disease by basically
nuking it with antibiotics. Its probably best to talk with a doctor and see if
you can get some more advice from them, or perhaps seek out a dedicated
support group online. They'll probably have more tips and tricks.

That, and do some research on how to prevent the tick bite in the first place.
When I was young my mom always made sure to point out that we needed to be
careful during the times when lyme disease was most prevalent. If you're in an
area with a lot of brush and you see deer around, you'll want to be careful.
Deer ticks are the primary carriers of the disease. We'd always make sure to
keep an eye out for the telltale bullseye shaped rash - luckily we never saw
it outside of pictures online.

------
jkbyc
Maybe read through Patients like me?

[http://www.patientslikeme.com/conditions/31-lyme-
disease](http://www.patientslikeme.com/conditions/31-lyme-disease)

